# Meet the New Staff?



## navymich (29 Jan 2008)

I've noticed a couple new (old? ) faces on the DS staff.  Time to add (if they're willing) to the  interview  list?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jan 2008)

I think it's a grand idea! Anyone brave enough to take a crack at it?


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jan 2008)

Yeah, let's meet the new staff!


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jan 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I think it's a grand idea! Anyone brave enough to take a crack at it?



What about die hard paying subscribers?  ^-^


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jan 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> What about die hard paying subscribers?  ^-^


I'd do it ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (29 Jan 2008)

Although I've been around a while, I never completed one of these.  My interview is here


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Jan 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> What about die hard paying subscribers?  ^-^



Isn't the subscriber introductions thread for that?


----------



## deedster (29 Jan 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Isn't the subscriber introductions thread for that?


Des, our Mike Baker just wanted to start this brand new thread based on HighlandFusilier's  "Meet the Staff" post & Danjanou's suggestion to CdnArtyWife...mon Dieu.


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Jan 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Des, our Mike Baker just wanted to start this brand new thread based on HighlandFusilier's  "Meet the Staff" post & Danjanou's suggestion to CdnArtyWife...mon Dieu.



Fair enough. "Love Me" threads for everyone!  >


----------



## deedster (29 Jan 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Fair enough. "Love Me" threads for everyone!  >


ha-ha-ha-ha!  (sorry ROFL icon not loading)


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jan 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Des, our Mike Baker just wanted to start this brand new thread based on HighlandFusilier's  "Meet the Staff" post & Danjanou's suggestion to CdnArtyWife...mon Dieu.


Sgt Schultz started it


----------



## deedster (29 Jan 2008)

We LOVE you Mike  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jan 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Sgt Schultz started it





Stir the pot.....  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (29 Jan 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Stir the pot.....  ;D



That would be this thread.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jan 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> That would be this thread.




Ah rats man.... 

I was going to do my Cheech and Chong deal.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8XRax8gnno


----------



## Roy Harding (29 Jan 2008)

Dave's not here ...


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jan 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Fair enough. "Love Me" threads for everyone!  >




Sig_Des.. this is Schultz... message over.




This is Schultz, I recommend that you get your "love me" thread done too. All Call Signs want to see it.



Out.





 ;D



> "Unknown C/S.. Unknown C/S.. check your means...check your means..... "
> 
> 
> "Ah crap!"


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jan 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Dave's not here ...




(Knocking)
Chong-Who is it?
Cheech-It's me Dave, open up, I got the stuff.
(Long Pause.Knocking.)
Chong-Who is it.
Cheech-It's me Dave, man, open up I got the stuff.
Chong-Who??
Cheech-It's Dave, man, open up, I think the cops saw me come in here.
(Pause.Knocking.)
Chong-Who is it?
Cheech-(Getting A Little Mad)It's, it's Dave, man, will you open up I got the stuff with me.
Chong-Who?!
Cheech-DAVE!!Man, open up!
Chong-Dave??
Cheech-Yeah, Dave!Come on man open up!I think the cops saw me- 
Chong-Dave's Not Here!!
Cheech-(Frantically Knocking.)Open Up The Door It's Dave!!!
Chong-WHO?!
Cheech-DAVE!!D-A-V-E!!!!!WILL YOU OPEN UP THE GODDAMNED DOOR!!! 
Chong-DAVE??
Cheech-YEAH DAVE!!
Chong-DAVE??!!
Cheech-Right man, Dave.Now will you open up the door??
(Pause)
Chong-DAVE'S NOT HERE!!​


Oh god, I'm in tears now. I had to bring Dave up.      :rofl:


----------



## deedster (29 Jan 2008)

:rofl:
I can't speak!


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jan 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> We LOVE you Mike  ;D


Oh, my own cheering crowd? Nice


----------

